# New to me Monark tank double springer



## HBSyncro (Oct 24, 2021)

Did a night time CL deal for this Monark.  Happy with it the way it is and will probably just repack the hubs, BB and headset.  Obviously not all there and some new tires, but I am more of a "just ride it as is" kinda guy.  Model # 4406 and Ser. # 0349297 which are on a metal plate under BB.  Rides great.  I have seen a few other pics of bikes just like this with same details and color scheme.  Can really see the original color on the inside of the tank.   Let me know what you think.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 24, 2021)

Forgot to post a pic of the entire bike.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 25, 2021)

Your bike is a 47.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks!  Took it for a ride yesterday and it is pretty smooth.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 25, 2021)

@oldfart36 do you know if this bike had a name?  Thanks


----------



## the tinker (Oct 25, 2021)

Roberta.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 25, 2021)

😍


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 26, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> @oldfart36 do you know if this bike had a name?  Thanks



It was the 1st year of the Super Deluxe.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 26, 2021)

Cool! Thanks


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Did a night time CL deal for this Monark.  Happy with it the way it is and will probably just repack the hubs, BB and headset.  Obviously not all there and some new tires, but I am more of a "just ride it as is" kinda guy.  Model # 4406 and Ser. # 0349297 which are on a metal plate under BB.  Rides great.  I have seen a few other pics of bikes just like this with same details and color scheme.  Can really see the original color on the inside of the tank.   Let me know what you think.  Thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 1501497
> 
> ...



I like it fer sure. I want one.......


----------



## tacochris (Oct 26, 2021)

I have a 48 model in that color and if you want to, try this.

Take and lightly work the paint over with a 4/0 (0000) steel wool pad and water or brake cleaner paying close attention to lighter pressure over the white (let the pad do the work), also making sure you keep the paint wet.  Once the whole bike is nice and smooth to the touch, hit it with a light rubbing compound and then finish it off with wax and you will be surprised at how much that maroon will come back.  
Repeat the process as you see fit and you can get a real deep shine out of it...


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I have a 48 model in that color and if you want to, try this.
> 
> Take and lightly work the paint over with a 4/0 (0000) steel wool pad and water or brake cleaner paying close attention to lighter pressure over the white (let the pad do the work), also making sure you keep the paint wet.  Once the whole bike is nice and smooth to the touch, hit it with a light rubbing compound and then finish it off with wax and you will be surprised at how much that maroon will come back.
> Repeat the process as you see fit and you can get a real deep shine out of it...



Never heard of using brake cleaner with steelwool. Ima try this when my new-to-me Monark shows up! Thanks for the tip.
Ian


----------



## tacochris (Oct 26, 2021)

ian said:


> Never heard of using brake cleaner with steelwool. Ima try this when my new-to-me Monark shows up! Thanks for the tip.
> Ian



I suggest brake cleaner because its cheaper but I use things like PB Blaster, WB40 and such because it stays on and stays oily while I work and doesnt dry off like water, and also its properties allow it to loosen surface rust and kinda leaves the remaining metal with a light sheen and the rusty stuff a little darker.  
You dont need to use a ton, just spray it into the steel wool and go after it!


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice 1947. I had the same bike, regret ever selling it.  👍👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Kato (Oct 26, 2021)

ian said:


> Never heard of using brake cleaner with steelwool. Ima try this when my new-to-me Monark shows up! Thanks for the tip.
> Ian



Just my pennies worth on the brake cleaner 
Be VERY careful with brake cleaner......I've tried that before and it's not good.......and it evaporates super fast so you end up using just as much not more.
It's very aggressive / a stronger type solvent and will actually suck the pigment out of the paint and dry it out.......
Stick with the WD40 and 0000 steel wool and you can't go wrong !!! 
When you are done with the WD40 wipe / wash it down with a Dawn dish soap and warm water. 
The Dawn will get the oily residue off so you can go to the rubbing compound and then wax


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2021)

This is what I'll be trying to clean and shine.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 29, 2021)

Ok, thanks for the suggestions.  To be honest I was kinda timid about touching it with anything at all.  Some of the bike looks like all rust with no visible paint whatsoever.  Check the pic of the rack.  I am down to try though!


----------



## Homeblt (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello HBSyncro,
You’re Monark is awesome!  I was recently given the exact from a dear friend. The best part of the bicycle it is his first bicycle as a child.  Purchased new in 1948!  While it is in rider condition I wanted to freshen it some, removing dents, restoring paint, and service everything as it’s been stored in an attic since 1984. I’ll shared my progress in a few posts with you. Here’s a photo of my day one as the second owner. 
-Don


----------



## Homeblt (Oct 30, 2021)

So I heard of the paint restoration method that @tacochris discribed but thought that a method using the Evaporust product would produce great results and be less evasive to the paint. Not realizing that if there were any rust between the paint and parent metal my paint would be gone. Here’s a before and after of the tank as an example, one side came out great but I lost a fair amount of paint on the other side. While I learned a lot here, the results were somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Homeblt (Oct 30, 2021)

Given this outcome, I found your thread earlier in week and wanted to try the process from @tacochris described. So I cleaned my frame with soap and water, used 0000 steel with PB Blaster, washed with Dawn Soap and dried, polished with a mild buffing compound, and buffed with a Meguiar’s Gold paste wax.  While this process did not remove all the rust, it did restore the paint shine and enhanced the look of the bike. Here’s the before and after


----------



## Homeblt (Oct 30, 2021)

So be encouraged, this is a good process and I believe your bike with come out great! Here’s where I at this morning with mine, I hope my friend is honored as I complete this work on his childhood bicycle!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 30, 2021)

I know alot of folks brow beat my process but the thing is i have results for DAYS using it.  I mainly use PB Blaster and 4/0 steel wool but then i do a multi step cutting and polishing process but i have had killer results.
My 45 CWC for example had zero color showing thru when i found it and now its a rich shiny black and green!
Results speak volumes.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 30, 2021)

More examples of my process and my success: 
This is my 54 Monark Deluxe.  First pictures are as i purchased it, super crusty and rough as hell and super dry and colorless.
Second pictures its glossy, shiny and the color is vibrant and rich!  ...and this isnt even a full clean, just a quick one.


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you for all the tips and inspiration.  "Results speak volumes."  Awesome.  @tacochris can you add a little detail to the rubbing compound part of the process you use?  I am excited to give the whole process a try this winter.  I hope to also find a pedestal light, but I'm not holding my breath and one will probably cost more than I paid for the bike.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 31, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Thank you for all the tips and inspiration.  "Results speak volumes."  Awesome.  @tacochris can you add a little detail to the rubbing compound part of the process you use?  I am excited to give the whole process a try this winter.  I hope to also find a pedestal light, but I'm not holding my breath and one will probably cost more than I paid for the bike.



Thanks bud...
As far as the process goes, just think about it like skin exfoliation.  Once you’ve removed (safely) the most damaged paint and crust you can and you have exposed as much paint as possible, i start out with Meguires rubbing compound.  I cut back as much paint as i can to get it to fresh color but i dont go over pinstriping or stencils because the rubbing compound will destroy those.  Let the rag do the work and dont force it because this is only meant to remove a micron of dead paint.  Once you have safely done so, then use a good wax of your choice and wax till it looks as good as you’re happy with.
This process relies mainly on feel and your eyes and trusting when its time to quit or move forward.


----------



## Dra (Nov 1, 2021)

I have the exact bike only blue and cream. Seems like the fender lights are all on a different bikes mine too. My paint is much better but I learned alot in this post. I used wizards compound polish and followed with wax big difference. I checked my numbers and it was born December 1946 it could of been a Christmas gift? But every one says it’s a 1947. Does everyone go by when it was sold or made


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 1, 2021)

Cool, post a pic if you can.  Even though it was built at the end of '46 I guess it is considered a '47.  @oldfart36 said that '47 was the first year of the Super Deluxe.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 1, 2021)

These '47 Monarks seem to be everywhere lately......I picked this one up a few weeks ago....there was another on here recently as well......I like the 74 year old patina and will probably just give it a light cleaning and be done.....


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 2, 2021)

Sweet!  Our bikes could be siblings, although mine looks like it was left outside for a few more nights over the years.  Wish I had the pedestal light.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Dra (Nov 4, 2021)

Cool bike and patina paint hey is that a USA og fender light add another $500


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

What light is worth $500? The front or back?


----------



## Dra (Nov 4, 2021)

The front the lowest price I’ve ever seen was $450 so I quit looking and added a siren. Much more funnier too


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, yeah $450 is definitely more than I paid for my bike.  I feel like I was able to talk him down due to the exact fact that it didn't have a pedestal light.  The seller told me the big light he put on the handlebars works, but I don't have any D batteries at the moment.  I think the light I have on there is kinda funny (good funny) and I might move it to the front fender and really freak some people out!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 5, 2021)

So the front pedestal light is high dollar nice I have one on a girls bike and someone offered to buy just the light now I know why


----------



## Dra (Nov 6, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> So the front pedestal light is high dollar nice I have one on a girls bike and someone offered to buy just the light now I know why



These lights would be more reasonable but there the same as hex bar etc high end $$$ just like the bluebird bikes they ate up most of the skylark for their resto


----------

